# Is there such a thing as CLOSET EXTROVERT????



## LuxEterna

I'm ISFP and has always been ISFP.

I am usually shy and quiet. and I wait for people to approach me. I do not approach people. I prefer 1-1 interactions and small groups. 

In social situations, I position myself so that people are more likely to approach me, so that I need not approach them. i will be nice and friendly to those I talk with. 

So in social situations, people sometimes think I'm extrovert. 

Sometimes, when I go for long time without social interaction, I miss human company and will call my friends out. 

And even close friends say I am a "closet extrovert" because I get really talkative and energetic once I become comfortable with who i talk to.

Maybe deep inside me, I am an extrovert waiting to come out of the shell? 
Wow if it's true that i'm really an extrovert, i'll have an identity crisis.

Say Aye, if you believe there's such a thing as "closet extrovert" !!!


----------



## RyRyMini

No, I don't think so.

Although the things you describe doing attract extroverted attention, you're doing them in the ways of an introvert (positioning yourself appropriately but not starting conversation). The vast majority of introverts require social attention and interaction and don't truly want to be alone forever. We just need time to wind back up after long social meetings. I become the same way you do when I'm around a group of people I'm comfortable with, but I'm not an extrovert and will never be one.


----------



## Bev

Well I could be mistaken as an extrovert when I'm with my close friends but you can definitely see the difference from how I act with them to how I am normally.


----------



## caramel_choctop

Nope. First of all, *most quiet, shy people act more outgoing around people they're comfortable with. *Secondly, in the MBTI, 'introversion' and 'extraversion' are related to cognitive functions. MBTI in its proper usage describes someone's way of viewing the world rather than their behaviours. This means that if you're an I, your dominant cognitive function will be Fi, Si, Ti or Ni (one of those, no more). These functions are what determine your type.


----------



## pericles

LuxEterna said:


> Maybe deep inside me, I am an extrovert waiting to come out of the shell?
> 
> 
> Say Aye, if you believe there's such a thing as "closet extrovert" !!!


What you described is just normal Introvert behaviour, they become talkative when comfortable. My brother is an ISFP and he can't shut up.


----------



## Fizz

Did you stub your toe while typing the title?


----------



## firedell

People usually think I am extroverted. I have no idea why they get that impression. It depends on the person, on how they view extroversion.


----------



## kaine

No I don't believe so. Extroverts gain energy via interactions with people. Introverts drain theirs doing so, hence why they will retreat from social scenes for some time alone. My sister can go for months without meeting people and she's perfectly alright. An extrovert in this case would probably die of no energy from interaction.


----------



## DustyDrill

Introvert = Someone who needs alone time to recharge.
Extrovert = Someone who needs people to recharge.

Extroverts can look like introverts when they suffer from shyness or social anxiety, but they're not introverts. They don't feel a fulfilling relaxation from being alone. They feel bored and anxious, and often become depressed and lonely quickly.

I could spend a whole week not talking to anyone and I would feel amazing. To extroverts, that's hell.


----------



## LuxEterna

DustyDrill said:


> Introvert = Someone who needs alone time to recharge.
> Extrovert = Someone who needs people to recharge.
> 
> Extroverts can look like introverts when they suffer from shyness or social anxiety, but they're not introverts. They don't feel a fulfilling relaxation from being alone. They feel bored and anxious, and often become depressed and lonely quickly.
> 
> I could spend a whole week not talking to anyone and I would feel amazing. To extroverts, that's hell.



I have cycles.

I have cycles when I don't meet anyone for a while, and then suddenly, I feel terrible !!! I would then start calling friends up and go on a social spree.

And then I would then get tired, feeling like i have had no time for myself. and then I would go into introvert space, stay at home.

then after a while, I would feel lonely and enthropy-ed. and I miss the excitement fun and company again.. and go on a social spree.

The cycles go on that way...

so am I a extrovert or introvert? I cannot stay alone for long and i cannot be with people for too long either !!!


----------



## themartyparade

You're an introvert. Deal with it.

Your Se is just accompanying your Fi more.


----------



## XL Sweatshirt

You sound like an ISFP. Introverts first and foremost, but Se will make us want to go out and experience the world. I'll be perfectly contempt with spending an entire day all alone, reading, writing, surfing the web, laying around, etc. Then suddenly late at night, I'll feel an urge to meet up with some friends for about an hour or two. Then will be happy to return back home again to be alone. 

All humans need human contact time to time. It's a healthy desire and makes us all happy to have contacts, friends, loved ones. And being an ISFP, not only will you crave alone time, but a desire to experience life as well.


----------



## XL Sweatshirt

Oh yeah, it's also been said that ISFP's are the most extroverted of the introverts.


----------



## ActionAsh

Aye!

I love being around people, and I get lonely quickly. I'm good at meeting new people and I enjoy social situations. So why am I an introvert you ask? I feel more comfortable with an even balance of people time and alone time. And in the end my social interactions lean towards the introvert side because I'm slightly better being one-on-one with people than in big groups. 

Totally get what you mean though. You'll figure it out. Maybe you have a split personality? But that's a bit extreme. Maybe you're just normal.

I even read the full descriptions of ESFP & of ISFP. I sound exactly like both of them. Are you more of an artist or a performer? I'm more of an artist. Good luck figuring it out!


----------



## sloth456

This is exactly how I am.

I always considered myself as an introvert. I sure find making conversation difficult, but if I don't get it after enough time I feel like there's no one I can have a connection with.

I have a small group of friends who all 'act' introverted, this means if I want social interaction I have to try very hard to get them to meet and enjoy their time with me.

I want a group of friends who find me interesting and vice versa. Sometimes I think that people would find me interesting if I had the confidence to say whats in my head. To me it seems like it would be too 'geeky' for them. But I'm learning that when I let go and just say what I think, its actually (strangely) meant with positive responses.

Its so strange, I talk about thorium reactors, hydroponics, general science topics when I let myself talk about these things... these things are so typically geeky, my main friend doesn't appreciate it (it runs me down). But when I meet new people, a lot of them appreciate it.

I guess from my experiences, I'm learning that its not so much about being extrovert/introvert. Anyone will talk like crazy and have a good time so long as they are in company that appreciates what they have to say. Many introverts have interests that are not common with the people around them... they begin to believe that no one will find them interesting and hence label themselves as 'intorverts'... eventually they have no confidence to talk about what they want to anymore. What they have to do is just let rip, force their 'geeky' interests on everyone regardless. A lot of people will surprise you by showing interest and if they don't you just gotta keep going, seek others, find someone who does respect you for you.

They end.



LuxEterna said:


> I have cycles.
> 
> I have cycles when I don't meet anyone for a while, and then suddenly, I feel terrible !!! I would then start calling friends up and go on a social spree.
> 
> And then I would then get tired, feeling like i have had no time for myself. and then I would go into introvert space, stay at home.
> 
> then after a while, I would feel lonely and enthropy-ed. and I miss the excitement fun and company again.. and go on a social spree.
> 
> The cycles go on that way...
> 
> so am I a extrovert or introvert? I cannot stay alone for long and i cannot be with people for too long either !!!


----------



## Thinkist

Maybe you're an XSFP (or a strong tendency towards that x-typification)?

As an introvert, I will say that interaction with people is not necessarily draining. It's interaction with complete strangers that can be draining. Also, as far as chat goes, introverts can be really chatty about something (often more than extroverts, and quite possibly to the point of overloading extroverts), or really quiet. One thing is certain though: introverts aren't usually initiators of conversation (this is not to say that they will only respond).

Extroverts are about breadth, introverts are about depth.


----------



## Brian1

Yes. It's an extrovert with nowhere to go, until they get there. It's called a first experience. Then they come out of the closet,because, being in there feels so darn claustrophobic.


----------

